# New Arrival Of My Fantail



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

really cute baby. keep us updated


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

look at the baby..... lolol niceeeeee


----------



## FlaneryFlock (Apr 19, 2013)

So cute! Going to be a gorgeous bird.


----------



## scoobyz11 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice baby fantail thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a cute little creature, please update the pics as he/she grows. Thanks*


----------

